# Tape measure note pad



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

480sparky said:


> We don't. But siders do. :whistling:clap:


 :laughing:no,no,no,this is how i left it:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> :laughing:no,no,no,this is how i left it:jester:



So............ that's how you installed your light, too? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Use contact adhesive instead of epoxy, quicker and no bulging glue


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

or how about just scuffing up the plastic with sandpaper, and write directly on the shell.


----------

